# طوارئ عمل جهاز الدفه متعددة. طيب لو الدفه وقعت اية هية الطوارئ ؟؟!!!



## elreedy (5 ديسمبر 2008)

لو الدفه وقعت من مركب ودى حصلت وخاصة مع مركب لاقرباءئ المهم هاتتصرف اذاى:67::67::67::68::68::68:


----------



## HAADY (8 ديسمبر 2008)

لا تقع الدفة مطلقا ما دام في السفينة مهندسين اكفاء او رجال ذوو خبرة كافية يراقبون حالة جهاز توجيه الدفة أثناء الابحار وقبل كل مناورة وصول او مغادرة او تحرك للسفينة ومراقبة لعامود الدفة الخارجي وبراغي او مسامير الربط للدفة بعد تفريغ الحمولة على الرصيف ويمكن مشاهدتهم بالعين المجردة من جانب الرصيف 
ومراقبة الأصوات التي تصدر عنها اثناء عملها وخاصة في الموج العالي لأننا حينها نستطيع مشاهدة حالتها ومدى الحركة العامودية اي الخلوص العامودي التقريبي للدفة مع العلم انه من الضروري جدا تحديد وضبط الخلوصات كلها للدفة أثناء عمرة السفينة في الحوض الجاف 

وعندما تقع هكذا مشكلة بفقد الدفة بعد كل هذه الاحتياطات السابقة فيكون امر يستدعي البحث والعمل المطلوب هو التالي :

ان كانت السفينة قريبة من الميناء فيجب استدعاء زورق من زوارق القطر لقطر السفينة الى داخل الميناء لاجراء عمليات الاصلاح المطلوبة في الحوض 

ان كانت السفينة في عرض البحر وهو الاحتمال الاغلب فيمكننا اتخاذ بعض الاجراءات البدائية لايصال السفينة الى اقرب ميناء : مثل 

يتم فتح برميل او أكثر حسب حجم السفينة وربطه بسلك الى أحد اوناش السفينة ونرميه الى البحر من على احد جوانب السفينة من الوسط او الامام ونفعل نفس الشيئ برمي برميل من الجانب الثاني للسفينة ونشغل محرك السفينة ونرفع علم او اشارة عدم التحكم بالدفة لتحذير باقي السفن من عدم انتظام التحكم ويتم التحكم بحركة السفينة برفع البرميل اليميني من الماء قليلا وانزال البرميل اليساري في الماء لتوجيه السفينة باتجاه اليسار والعكس بالعكس ............... الى ان نصل الى اقرب ميناء 
هذه الفكرة مجربة في السفن الصغيرة لكن من الاجدى طلب مساعدة قطر من سفن او زوارق القطر الخاصة لمنع الحواث التي قد تكلف اموال وارواح اكبر في حال فقد السفينة لا سمح الله 

لكن اعطاء الاهتمام لكل اجزاء السفينة من قبل الطاقم يغني عن الكثير من الكوارث 

على مبدأ قديم : درهم وقاية خير من قنطار علاج


----------



## HAADY (8 ديسمبر 2008)

HAADY قال:


> لا تقع الدفة مطلقا ما دام في السفينة مهندسين اكفاء او رجال ذوو خبرة كافية يراقبون حالة جهاز توجيه الدفة أثناء الابحار وقبل كل مناورة وصول او مغادرة او تحرك للسفينة ومراقبة لعامود الدفة الخارجي وبراغي او مسامير الربط للدفة بعد تفريغ الحمولة على الرصيف ويمكن مشاهدتهم بالعين المجردة من جانب الرصيف
> ومراقبة الأصوات التي تصدر عنها اثناء عملها وخاصة في الموج العالي لأننا حينها نستطيع مشاهدة حالتها ومدى الحركة العامودية اي الخلوص العامودي التقريبي للدفة مع العلم انه من الضروري جدا تحديد وضبط الخلوصات كلها للدفة أثناء عمرة السفينة في الحوض الجاف
> 
> وعندما تقع هكذا مشكلة بفقد الدفة بعد كل هذه الاحتياطات السابقة فيكون امر يستدعي البحث والعمل المطلوب هو التالي :
> ...




..........................................................................................................


----------



## elreedy (8 ديسمبر 2008)

الله ينور عليك ياهادى


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك


----------



## mimi82 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

كنت بطلب من الاخوه
موضوع كامل عن جهاز توجيه الدفه بالسفينه من حيث انواعه ونظرية عمله وتاريخ انشائه والعطال المعرض ليها والصيانه الخاصه بيه ياريت حد يساعدني
واكون شاكر جدا


----------



## علاء البحار (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم في تعقيب على طريقة وضع البراميل او الاثقال بصوره عامع 
فالطريقه الصحيحه هي ان ننزل احد قوارب النجاة ونظعه في مؤخرة السفينه وعلى خط مؤخر مقدم الباخره ثم نثبت مقدمة الزورق في بدن السفينه ومؤخرة الزورق بونشي المؤخره ثم نقوم بملءه بالماء حيث عند السحي على احد الونشات سوف يتحرك الزورق الى جانب السحب مما يعطي توجيها حسنا الى السفينه .


----------



## HAADY (27 سبتمبر 2009)

علاء البحار قال:


> السلام عليكم في تعقيب على طريقة وضع البراميل او الاثقال بصوره عامع
> فالطريقه الصحيحه هي ان ننزل احد قوارب النجاة ونظعه في مؤخرة السفينه وعلى خط مؤخر مقدم الباخره ثم نثبت مقدمة الزورق في بدن السفينه ومؤخرة الزورق بونشي المؤخره ثم نقوم بملءه بالماء حيث عند السحي على احد الونشات سوف يتحرك الزورق الى جانب السحب مما يعطي توجيها حسنا الى السفينه .



طريقة مقبولة نظريا في حالة الطقس الجيد لكنها خطرة عمليا لانها ستؤدي الى تحطيم الزورق وفقده بالكامل في حال حدوث ارتفاع بسيط للامواج 
وهناك طريقة قريبة من تلك التي ذكرتها أخ علاء وهي احضار لوح من الحديد وتلحيم عارضة طولية على كل جانب منه لتقويته و لمنع ليّه وتلحيم محورين يتمفصلان على مؤخرة السفينة ويتم تركيب اللوح عليهما بطريقة دفة الزوارق مع الانتباه لاعطائها اهتمام كافي في التقوية ويمكن التحكم بحركة اللوح بعد التثبيت يمينن او يسارا بواسطة ونش الرباط الخلفي 
هذه الطريقة اعلاه نظريا مقبولة لكنني لم اعرف عن من سبق تجربتها وهي تحتاج لعامل لحام ماهر وذوخبرة قوية في اجراء عمليات اللحام والتثبيت وتحتاج لوقت يتجاوز ال 8 ساعات وشبه مستحيلة التطبيق في حالة الموج العالي


----------



## yousef329 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم ومشكـــــــــــــور فديتكـــــــــــــ


----------



## ابو الشوب (8 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي العزيز haddy بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة والصادرة عن خبرة جيدة 
تحياتي الك واتمنالك الكثير من الابداع


----------



## eng m7amed rady (15 يوليو 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## marine designer (14 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## al-senator (17 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله كُل خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا .. ومعلومات مهمة


----------

